# An Oleic Energy Producing Skyscraper For Dubai



## Alba Longa (26 Aug 2006)

I wonder why Europe doesn't follow Dubai's example and  produce  oleic energy producing skyscrapers?
A 250 mt. high energy self-sufficient skyscraper will be built in Dubai.  It will be a 59 floor structure and the floors will be detached from each other so that each one can rotate independently, using wind power to produce electricity.  The building will make use of solar panels as a further energy source.
It sounds like a good idea to me - if we really have to have skyscrapers!


----------



## Guest107 (26 Aug 2006)

sand in the cogs 50 floors up


----------

